# كتاب عن المستركام حاجة exclu!



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
Welcome to mastercam
Mastercam is a ful featured modeling that combines 2d and 3d wireframe geometry and surfacing ability with powerfull editing and transformation tools 
use thsi tutorial as self training aid to orient yourself to the mastercam program and interface 
after accompliting the tutorial you will have a good introduction to the mastercam program ......


----------



## MDREAM (27 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا

بس ممكن اعرف

ليش الموضوع دايما في المرفقات

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## احمد هادي القحطاني (29 يونيو 2006)

احتاج كتاب عن المستركام بالعربي ارجو من الاخوة ارسالة الى اليمال Ahmadisr***********


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر الله لك و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mohaon (3 يناير 2007)

الففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## ghenimi chadli (16 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------

